
Statement on the death of CC friend and colleague Bassel Khartabil - oska
https://creativecommons.org/2017/08/01/bassel/
======
MichaelBurge
What is the source of the information that he was executed?

~~~
lifthrasiir
> However, today, his wife Noura, confirmed that he was executed in the Adra
> prison in Damascus back in October 2015 by the Syrian regime [...]

Source: [https://fosspost.org/news/bassel-khartabil-oss-
contributor-c...](https://fosspost.org/news/bassel-khartabil-oss-contributor-
confirmed-dead-syria)

